# Loraine Boettner on the evil of revived Judaism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 11, 2021)

... Judaism as a legitimate religious system was brought to its full end and abolished by the crucifixion of Christ, not merely because the nation acting officially through its Sanhedrin rejected the Messiah, but because God’s purpose with it was finished. With the establishment of the Christian Church Judaism should have made a smooth and willing transition into Christianity, and should thereby have disappeared as the flower falls away before the developing fruit. Its continued existence as a bitter rival and enemy of the Christian Church after the time of Christ, and particularly its revival after the judgment of God had fallen on its so heavily in the destruction of Jerusalem and the dispersal of the people in the 70 A.D., was sinful. No divine favour could rest upon such a movement, but only divine disfavour – such as it indeed has suffered through the centuries.

Bitter persecution of any Jews who accepted Christianity because a characteristic and distinguished mark of this revived Judaism as it followed the traditions of the Pharisees and Sadducees who had opposed Christ so bitterly during the days of His flesh. Jews who became Christians, thus ostracized from their fellow Jews, tended to merge into the Gentile communities in which they found themselves, which was the natural and providentially appointed thing for them to do. Revived Judaism made it extremely hard to reach individual Jews with the Gospel. ...

For more, see Loraine Boettner on the evil of revived Judaism.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

